# 4 way window switch harness



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I have a 4 way power window switch and am looking for the female plug/harness that it plugs into. does anyone have a part # or source. thanks .or even a decent used one


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Maybe A1 Electric Online Store. There is another place in Georgia that sells all A-body power window stuff, I can't remember the name.....but I will find it.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

www.specialtypowerwindows.com................I remembered!


----------

